# FFMPEG Audio Filters for OBS Studio



## sorayuki (Oct 24, 2020)

sorayuki submitted a new resource:

FFMPEG Audio Filters for OBS Studio - import audio filters from libavfilters which OBS linked with.



> Build with OBS 26.0.2,
> 
> WARNING: using this plugin calls for much knowledge on FFMPEG usage.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## marthasimons (Jan 18, 2021)

Cool, it is. Is it for converting video files? Download from github?


----------

